# Question on "Have you ever received medical treatment in the UK?"



## leshok (Mar 13, 2018)

Hello,

I am filling out the visa application for an EEA family members permit and have become stuck on this question...

Last year, I studied abroad on a Tier 4 student visa, therefore I had to visit a GP to check-up on me once I got settled. I have since then lost all information as to where this GP is. I was never prescribed anything; it was just a standard check-up.

A few months down the line, while still being a student, I had a dental issue (retainer wire became loose), which was fixed, and I paid for it in full (about 70 GBP).

Now, I have recently married my European partner and have begun filling out this application and I am not so sure what to put on this specific question:

"Have you ever received medical treatment in the UK?"
>??
"Did you have to pay for the treatment?"
>No, don't recall... (checkup), yes (dental)
"Where did you receive the treatment?"
>No idea...
"Treatment start/end date"
>Again, no idea for my dental thing since it was not a "treatment"

Please let me know what info, if any, I should provide. I saw elsewhere that because I was a student, and paid the NHS fee, that I should be in the clear to not write anything, but I do not want to mess this up or lie on here.

I am no longer a student. I am a US citizen who married an EU national (Czech) who wants to follow his wife to London where she lives and works.

Thank you for your help


----------

